# Diving Visability



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Don't go..Vis SUCKS! (even offshore..say 20+ miles) :blink:


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

10-15 around the Freighter. 15-20 further East. Better the further SE you go. Doable, but not stellar.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Fish were shot all weekend. If you stayed home, you missed out.


----------

